# Which Prop?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was not in the market for a boat, but had a deal I couldn't pass up. So I got a little 18' sterndrive with 3.0l 4 cylinder. It came out of Vegas with a 14-1/4" 21 Pitch prop; clearly being a much higher elevation it would appear necessary for a lower pitch prop. I will frequent the Berry and Scofield. 
The old man uses teh same jets and prop at Powell and the Gorge and everywhere in between. What has your experience been? On our old similar boat we used a 19 Pitch prop. I will use it a little bit for towing tubes and possibly kids on a board, so I am thinking of leaning towards the lower pitch. What do you recommend and what has been your experience? Thanks!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I use a 13 pitch prop for Berry / Scofield with our 4 cylinder I/O. And a 15pitch prop for lower lakes. I dont ski or care to tow tubes... I do care about being in the proper trolling speed for kokes.

My motor is a little underpowered... I need to do a compression test on cylinder #4, I think its low hence using a more torque'y prop. 

*Edit: Pretty sure thats what I'm using... I'll check later

-DallanC


----------

